# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  الحل الامثل لازالة بقايا هذا الفايروس من السيستيم لجهاز الكمبيوتر

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحل الامثل لازالة بقايا هذا الفايروس العنيد من السيستيم لجهاز الكمبيوتر   والذي يعاني منه الكثيرين ولمعرفة اكثر حول هذا الفايروس  فقط يمكنك   وضع في خانة البحث في جوجل  كلمة NTkrnl  والان مع بعض المعلومات   كما في الصور التالية وهي نفس صورة برنامج التشفير الشهير NTkrnl.Protect  المستعمل في تشفير الملفات لعدة اغراض مثل اختراق البريد وغيرها     نلاحظ هنا الفايروس على شكل ايقونة الفايسبوك وهو متمركز على القرص cكأنه ملف او برنامج خاص بالويندوز. والمشكل الخطير انك لن تشك في هذه الايقونة الابعد مدة او تنبيه من احد اصدقائك بانه يتلقى روابط مشكوك في صحتها كما موضح اعلاه.       ولتحميل البرنامج المضاد والقاتل لهذا الفايروس العنيد من موقع مايكروسوفت   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ملاحظة البرنامج شغال تقريبا على كل الانظمة  وغير شغال على xp الباك2 يجب تحديث الاكسبي من مايكروسوفت ليشتغل معك البرنامج -------------------------------------------------------------------------- تم بحول الله في امان الله

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو الجيش



----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## amjed5

تسلم يا فنان علي المعلومة   
بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

. بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم !هذا الموضوع في غاية الأهمية
تشكر عليه

----------


## Momo_Gsm

touchkar ya fannan.

----------


## 4gsmmaroc

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الى الامام يابوب

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## sofir

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيراا<

----------


## narosse27

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخي العزيزورمضان  كريم

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_moon

معلومة رائعة ومفيدة .. بارك الله بك

----------


## السواف5

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبــــــحان الله وبحمـــده 
سبــــــحان الله العظــــيم
الف الف الف شكر ياغالي
تقبل مـــــروري اخـــــوك الســـواف

----------


## beromeroo

الف شكر
معلومات رائعة ومفيدة

----------


## صغيرون

بارك الله فيك

----------

